# DirectSound error: HRESULT = 0x00000000



## lagirl (Feb 9, 2005)

I've been having problems with my sound recently (past 1.5 months?). I haven't installed any new sound cards or anything so I don't know why it doesn't work properly anymore. A while back (before this started), I was working on making ringtones from mp3s (using Audacity and Lame)- don't know if that has something to do with it.

It's a Windows 2000 Pro system (AMD). If I restart the computer, the sound will work- for anywhere from a day to five minutes. If I turn up the speakers, all I hear is static. I've tried different speakers so it's not that.

When I run the DirectX diagnostic tool, I get the following message:

DirectSound test results: Failure at step 19 (User verification of software): HRESULT = 0x00000000 (error code)

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated! Are there any other diagnostic tools that I should try?


----------



## akhenaton (Mar 3, 2005)

*Sound Problem*

Hey lagirl,
Truly sound does not mysteriously pack it's bags and leave. I have the same problem and tried testing direct sound by running dxdiag. It gave the same error code u have.
Any luck with your own computer? If so, then please lemme know bcause my laptop could use the same cure. Thx
:smile:


----------

